# Traynor Quarter Horse



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Traynor Quarter Horse Long and Mcquade have it on sale $119.00


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow great price. Anyone actually have or try one of these? Looks like its been discontinued, not even on Traynors website.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think this one has been discontinued. It's on the Traynor website:

http://traynoramps.com/guitar/horses/product/dh25h/

I think for $119.00 and if you need a backup amp, this is just perfect. Here is a youtube review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpTvief7h3o


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow that's now cheaper and smaller than the Orange Micro Terror I bought. Damn.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got one. Want another.

Thanks for the heads-up!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice. I like the fact it's made in Canada too. Reason enough to buy over other similar products.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I did pick one up , well I like it , wasn't sure but with a 30 day return I figured why not give it a try at that price, I've looking to see if one would come up used but it never did. I will not be returning it ,


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

This is a no brainer as a great (and portable) back up.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I wonder about clean headroom and how it takes pedals. Anyone? 

I should throw one in my gig bag too.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Just ordered mine. Never tried one before but at the cost of a mediocre pedal this is a tremendous value.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought one these last May and have really enjoyed it.Do yourself a favour and buy a graphic equalizer with the money you save ( like a Boss GE-7 or similar) The stock voicing seemed to me to be heavy on the mids and by pulling some of them off and slightly increasing the lows and highs you can obtain some really clean "Fender-like" tones. Its like having a third channel if you want it. The clean channel is made to distort in a natural way but if you want to avoid that keep the clean volume down and adjust the output with the master and keep the output of the EQ below standard.You really have to play around with the controls but its a damn fine unit and I plan to get another before the sale is over.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

keto said:


> I wonder about clean headroom and how it takes pedals. Anyone?
> 
> I should throw one in my gig bag too.


No problem with pedals but it has built in tremolo, delay, reverb, drive. All I need then is wah and volume. Some more eq might be beneficial, but try it with various guitars/pickups and cabinets before you commit.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

has anyone plugged one into a cab?

makes a lot of sense as a backup amp!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bolero said:


> has anyone plugged one into a cab?
> 
> makes a lot of sense as a backup amp!!


That's how I use it, usually the Traynor blue cab that goes with the YCV50 (I forget the model number). It's been super in the lesson studio and in the band practice clubhouse. As soon as my second one arrives I'll be setting it up in a two amp two cab system and try it live.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hmmm just did some reading, no 4 ohms tap which is what my cab is. I wonder.......


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

*cab?*

So it looks like it will be looking for an 8 ohm cab, but wattage is a question for me. I always thought that you wanted double the wattage so probably a cab that handles 50 watts might be optimal. But what happens to the sound if you play though a cab that can handle considerably more power - say 150 or more watts? Does the tone suffer a lot at lower volumes? all volumes? I don't suppose there is a theory/formula for this...


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I want one! Sounds killer. Plus I have a Boss GE-7 just "doing nothing" as it is.

Blow a tube at a gig? Just plug this into the speaker and you're up and running.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nope, no formula tho there may be some theory.

I'm running a 6 w VibroChamp in a head box into a 150W 2x10 (75wX2 speakers) and it sounds gigantic. Depends mostly on speaker efficiency, design, and the sound you're after.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Jennifer Connelly's Quarter Horse:


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

This or a Vox Pathfinder 15R ?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Has anyone gigged one yet? I may soon be playing some rhythm guitar with the band. Why bring another amp when I could just plug in to one of my bass cabs.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool looking unit. How do the outputs work? Could you plug this direct into an audio interface, studio monitors, or a computer for recording?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Duster said:


> Cool looking unit. How do the outputs work? Could you plug this direct into an audio interface, studio monitors, or a computer for recording?


I got one a couple of weeks ago but I haven't had the time to try it. But I believe you can do all three. Here's from Traynor about the Quarterhorse.

"Standard 1/4-inch phone jack output allows simple direct connection to any typical 8-ohm guitar cabinet. Additional 1/8th-inch output TRS headphone jack doubles as stereo line out for recording or private practice."


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

On sale for $80 at L&M!

How can you go wrong?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dude there’s a new thread about this. Not 2012. Lol


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Yep and I found a couple. This one Explained it best.

Thanks though!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

All good man. That little amp should be in everyone’s arsenal. It a bind, you couldn’t ask for something more practical. As a true backup, having a female to female 1/4” adaptor would allow you to use the speaker from a combo as your cabinet. Amp blows, unplug the speaker from the speaker jack and F. To F 1/4” adaptor to your out from the quarter horse. This is what I did with a Mesa 2x12” combo. Worked perfectly.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

sambonee said:


> All good man. That little amp should be in everyone’s arsenal. It a bind, you couldn’t ask for something more practical. As a true backup, having a female to female 1/4” adaptor would allow you to use the speaker from a combo as your cabinet. Amp blows, unplug the speaker from the speaker jack and F. To F 1/4” adaptor to your out from the quarter horse. This is what I did with a Mesa 2x12” combo. Worked perfectly.


This is exactly what I do too. Haven't had to use it, but tested it will do the jo


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Rabbit said:


> I bought one these last May and have really enjoyed it.Do yourself a favour and buy a graphic equalizer with the money you save ( like a Boss GE-7 or similar) The stock voicing seemed to me to be heavy on the mids and by pulling some of them off and slightly increasing the lows and highs you can obtain some really clean "Fender-like" tones. Its like having a third channel if you want it. The clean channel is made to distort in a natural way but if you want to avoid that keep the clean volume down and adjust the output with the master and keep the output of the EQ below standard.You really have to play around with the controls but its a damn fine unit and I plan to get another before the sale is over.


I will try this because I don’t care for mine at all


----------



## Apostata (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm a newb looking for a small practice amp. I'm looking at the Traynor alongside others (like the Vox Mini3, Marshall MG15G, etc), but when I watched this link (Review: Traynor DH25H QuarterHorse MicroAmp | Guitarworld) all I saw was it being used as an auxillary fx unit. So, to ask a dumb question, does this actually work as a standalone amp?

Many thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Apostata said:


> So, to ask a dumb question, does this actually work as a standalone amp?


Welcome to the forum.

Yes...Once you add a cab. 

*IMPORTANT:* Remember that you will need a *speaker cable* between the Traynor QuarterHorse and the speaker cab. This is different kind of cable compared to the *instrument cable *between your guitar and the amp.

These are great little amps! The other advantage is that you can try various sizes and configurations of speakers and cabs.

All the best in your search.

Keep us updated with your progress.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Apostata said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newb looking for a small practice amp. I'm looking at the Traynor alongside others (like the Vox Mini3, Marshall MG15G, etc), but when I watched this link (Review: Traynor DH25H QuarterHorse MicroAmp | Guitarworld) all I saw was it being used as an auxillary fx unit. So, to ask a dumb question, does this actually work as a standalone amp?
> 
> Many thanks.


Welcome to the site. The Quarterhorse is like a mini-head - it has a "speaker-out" that you connect by cable to a separate speaker cabinet. An amp like the little Marshall has it's own speaker built in.


----------



## Apostata (Aug 28, 2019)

Got it. Thanks, @allthumbs56 and @greco.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well I noticed that these are on sale at L&M for $80 this weekend. I just happened to be going into the city so I ended up buying a rental one for $50!

I missed the last sale by a day so I guess it's karma?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Well I noticed that these are on sale at L&M for $80 this weekend. I just happened to be going into the city so I ended up buying a rental one for $50!
> 
> I missed the last sale by a day so I guess it's karma?


WHAT!?!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

yup, on sale for $79.99 Traynor - Quarterhorse 25 Watt Amp


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Yah. I just looked online and saw that for myself. Great deal. Wow.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Well I noticed that these are on sale at L&M for $80 this weekend. I just happened to be going into the city so I ended up buying a rental one for $50!
> 
> I missed the last sale by a day so I guess it's karma?


Really was Karma , fing thing didn't work!

Took it back and bought the $80 new one.

Problem is my grandsons mom had some health issues and he is bunking with us. I can't try it out!


----------

